# Inter - Roma. 1 ottobre ore 18. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2022)

Big match tra Inter e Roma dopo la fine delle nazionali. Gli invincibili dovranno fare a meno di due top player come Hakan e Brozovic (quest'ultimo uscito malconcio in Nazionale). Anche Lukaku è ancora fuori

Dove vedere la partita?

In diretta su DAZN


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2022)

vincono. figuriamoci se il tipo da zetuball prota via punti......ci credo 0


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big match tra Inter e Roma dopo la fine delle nazionali. Gli invincibili dovranno fare a meno di due top player come Hakan e Brozovic (quest'ultimo uscito malconcio in Nazionale). Anche Lukaku è ancora fuori
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> In diretta su DAZN



.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big match tra Inter e Roma dopo la fine delle nazionali. Gli invincibili dovranno fare a meno di due top player come Hakan e Brozovic (quest'ultimo uscito malconcio in Nazionale). Anche Lukaku è ancora fuori
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> In diretta su DAZN


Rimpatriata tra amici.

Prevedo due ore di baci , abbracci, aneddoti da raccontare con le lacrime agli occhi e una vittoria degli ingiocabili che si consumerà lenta ed indolore.
Panini alla salsiccia e birra fresca per gli invitati sulle dolci note di 'mou uno di noi' .


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2022)

Chissà se la faranno alla luce del sole come l'anno scorso con un bel 3-0 al primo tempo.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big match tra Inter e Roma dopo la fine delle nazionali. Gli invincibili dovranno fare a meno di due top player come Hakan e Brozovic (quest'ultimo uscito malconcio in Nazionale). Anche Lukaku è ancora fuori
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> In diretta su DAZN


Con Mourinho che approfittando della squalifica la guarderà direttamente dalla curva nord direi 1 fisso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ufficiali Abraham in panchina...


*INTER (3-5-2): *Handanovic; Skriniar, Acerbi, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Asllani, Calhanoglu, Dimarco; Lautaro, Dzeko.

*ROMA (3-4-2-1): *Rui Patricio; Mancini, Smalling, Ibanez; Celik, Matic, Cristante, Spinazzola; Pellegrini, Zaniolo; Dybala.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> 2
> Ufficiali Abraham in panchina...
> 
> 
> ...



Abraham fuori. Perfetto, tutto già apparecchiato per far vincere le melme.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ufficiali Abraham in panchina...
> 
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): *Handanovic; Skriniar, Acerbi, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Asllani, Calhanoglu, Dimarco; Lautaro, Dzeko.
> ...


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Abraham fuori. Perfetto, tutto già apparecchiato per far vincere le melme.


Abraham non ne struscia una da inizio stagione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Inter vince facile, Mourinho si scanserà come da accordi


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big match tra Inter e Roma dopo la fine delle nazionali. Gli invincibili dovranno fare a meno di due top player come Hakan e Brozovic (quest'ultimo uscito malconcio in Nazionale). Anche Lukaku è ancora fuori
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> In diretta su DAZN


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

Se Moufrigno non si eccita vedendo i nerazzurri, la rometta potrebbe anche portare a casa qualche punto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Geco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ridicolo, Roma nemmeno scesa in campo.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ridicola la Roma. Ma quando spazzano??


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

GIà finita

Che didastro sta ROmetta


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Bene fuorigioco. Annullato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Annullato per fuorigioco.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

La solita rometta. Finita si puo chiudere il tread


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Annullato, Mourinho sarà disperato.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbe cambia poco hanno fatto le prove tra poco segnano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

che schifo di squadra sta roma,mamma mia.


----------



## Kayl (1 Ottobre 2022)

La Roma è riuscita a farsi mettere sotto nel gioco dalla Juve che non supera nel gioco nemmeno una squadra del calcio balilla. Questo dice tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2022)

un attacco indecente come il romanista piò segnare solo contro una difesa mediocre come quella della sfinter.


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Cappellata di Patrizio manco quotata


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Ottobre 2022)

Per ora una delle più brutte partite della storia del calcio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Ottobre 2022)

Agghiacciante questa partita.. poi ci lamentiamo se i diritti tv della serie A son ridicoli. Complimenti a chi resiste alla sonnolenza..


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

vergognoso fui patricio. 
con noi sarà sicuramente yashin


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Si sono scansati in 3 nella stessa azione


----------



## Bataille (1 Ottobre 2022)

Che nervi 'sto nano focomelico di Dicancro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Inter Roma è sempre da ufficio inchieste.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Gran portiere quello della Roma


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Rometta ridicola


----------



## marktom87 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Che schifo nn si vergognano 
Comunque da una parte meglio così che nn si parla più della Roma


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Rometta ridicola



Non deridere i vincitori della Conference


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

La Roma è l'anticalcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

Mou scatenato nella nord al gol del nano.


----------



## Kayl (1 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La Roma è l'anticalcio.


Dal punto di vista del gioco le peggiori tre sono Inter-Juve-Roma, in quest’ordine di schifo crescente.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Questa Rometta nemmeno quarta arriva


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Gol da Riomma di Dybala.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Super gol di Diballe che si ribella a Mourinho.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

MOurinho in un paese serio dovrebbe essere mangiato vivo dalla stampa,per come fa giocare la sua squadra a 7 milioni l'anno..invece niente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2022)

ahahha bymbala


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

"Di Marco on fire," LOL.

Dormolivo vai a dormire...


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Fantastico handanoic


----------



## Kaw (1 Ottobre 2022)

handanovic


----------



## @[email protected] (1 Ottobre 2022)

Dybala a zero è stato un ottimo acquisto per la Roma


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Gran gol. Solo bimbala li può fermare


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Ottobre 2022)

Doppio fail di Barella e Handanovic …fantastico


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

gol?? ahahah potere gufatorio pazzesco,il mio


----------



## Baba (1 Ottobre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> handanovic


Papera?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Bene dybala


----------



## Kaw (1 Ottobre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Papera?


Non paperissima, ma non puoi prendere quel gol secondo me


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

handanovic è finito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Se la Roma gioca senza sottostare agli ordini superiori è meglio dell'inter.


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2022)

un goal non semplice da fare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Ottobre 2022)

Che noia ste squadre, zero intensità


----------



## Kaw (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ho rivisto, ma è ancora il turco a fare quel passaggio orizzontale?
Uguale al derby


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non paperissima, ma non puoi prendere quel gol secondo me


era forte e poi non ti aspetti un tiro al volo così


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se la Roma gioca senza sottostare agli ordini superiori è meglio dell'inter.


mi aspetto una cappellata del portiere giallozozzo


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ha segnato Dybala? Allora 2-0 per l'inda.


----------



## Gamma (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ora come ora mi dà l'impressione di essere un match da X-2.

Spero nella X.


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> mi aspetto una cappellata del portiere giallozozzo





KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> gol?? ahahah potere gufatorio pazzesco,il mio


Patrizio ne ha già fatta mezza, quella vera arriva

Continua così.


KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> handanovic è finito


Per me il miglior Handa di sempre


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Vince l'inter ma con quel bollito in porta può finire in qualsiasi modo


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahahhahaha mitico Zanghete con quella camicia, si sarà venduto il guardaroba per pagare lo stipendio a Lubamba?


----------



## Rudi84 (1 Ottobre 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vince l'inter ma con quel bollito in porta può finire in qualsiasi modo


Però quello della rometta non sarà bollito ma non è che sia tanto meglio. Il tiro di di marco era ai 2 all'ora ci ha messo 20 minuti a entrare in porta. Ho visto tiri su Holly e Benji arrivare in porta più velocemente


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vince l'inter ma con quel bollito in porta può finire in qualsiasi modo


Con due bolliti per 2 porte poi…..ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Insomma com'è andato il primo tempo? 

EDIT: recuperato il gol della Roma. Bis del Turco col passaggio orizzontale, grande cuore rossonero


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

forza dybala mettine un altro


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zaniolo solito idiota.


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Che cervello Zaniolo….


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Che cervello Zaniolo….



Il suo vero limite è proprio la testa vuota.


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Gamba trascinata su quella del difensore anche fuori area, mamma mia che degrado


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Rotto Dybala.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Dybala rotto di nuovo? 

Dai Tammy, purgali!


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Esce bimbala


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Non sembrava così rotto quando è uscito. Mourinho ha colto l'occasione al volo per tirarlo fuori


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Quanto odio Lautaro. Sempre a simulare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Come fanno capannello attorno all'arbitro i romanisti per ogni fallo contro, da buoni soldatini di Mourinho.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Il cornuto sbatte le corna sulla traversa aahahahahah


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Suca turcooooo


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come fanno capannello attorno all'arbitro i romanisti per ogni fallo contro, da buoni soldatini di Mourinho.


Non che i padroni di casa facciano diversamente se non peggio (parlo in generale).


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

La balistica della Turca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Gol imminente putrtroppo.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gol imminente putrtroppo.



Sicuro

Con Moufrigno che corre sotto la NOrd


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

La Roma senza bimbala e il nulla. La vincono le melme.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Il gol dell'Inter è nell'aria comunque, la Rometta non combina una sega.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

La Roma sta giocando come la Cremonese o il Lecce quando vengono a San Siro.


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Che simpatia sto Pardo


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

gooooooool
hahahahahha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Gol Smalling


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

1-2


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

*Gol di Predator Smalling!*


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2022)

GODO.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Non può essere sarà fuorigico


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Noi ovviamente un gol del genere (di testa su calcio piazzato) non lo faremo mai.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Finisce 3 a 2 al 94 esimo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Adesso i soliti cambi di Inzaghi che fa entrare 120 attaccanti.


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Uscito l’omuncolo dalle grandi orecchie e corna


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2022)

che schifo l'inter......... senza lukaku sono da conference.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ahi ahi


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Impossibile che la Rometta vinca.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Smalling a me piace un sacco comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Impossibile che la Rometta vinca.



Non è la Roma che vince. È l’Inter che rinuncia a farlo


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Grande Skriniar in marcatura su Smalling ahahah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ahaha che cesso Bellanova


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Sto rivalutando in negativo la nostra vittoria nel derby, con l'Inter ci stanno vincendo cani e porci ormai.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sto rivalutando in negativo la nostra vittoria nel derby, con l'Inter ci stanno vincendo cani e porci ormai.



Aspettiamo il fischio finale.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sto rivalutando in negativo la nostra vittoria nel derby, con l'Inter ci stanno vincendo cani e porci ormai.


Battendoli però li abbiamo distrutti mentalmente e contributo in modo importante alla loro crisi attuale. 

Basta che ascolti le loro dichiarazioni, ogni 5 minuti ripetono che non sono inferiori a noi e che la sconfitta era immeritata. Non ci dormono la notte e si vede.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2022)

la meglio è un pareggio ma alla fine chissenefrega

basta che facciamo il nostro e almeno a una delle 2 prendiamo punti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la meglio è un pareggio ma alla fine chissenefrega
> 
> basta che facciamo il nostro e almeno a una delle 2 prendiamo punti


Per me devono perdere sempre e comunque anche se con una loro sconfitta la classifica andrebbe contro di noi.


----------



## Kayl (1 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la meglio è un pareggio ma alla fine chissenefrega
> 
> basta che facciamo il nostro e almeno a una delle 2 prendiamo punti


l'inter è come un campo da coltivare, più letame ci finisce sopra e meglio è.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Dai dai dai psicodramma e cartellini


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sto rivalutando in negativo la nostra vittoria nel derby, con l'Inter ci stanno vincendo cani e porci ormai.


Sì ma noi per buona parte della partita il derby lo abbiamo dominato giocando altro calcio rispetto ai trionfatori della conference


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Se finisce così Mourinho andrà in lacrime sotto la Nord a scusarsi.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Che casotto


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Belotti è sempre con le mani dietro la schiena?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ma sto cesso tira sempre?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Sto Mady è stupidissimo. Invece di perdere tempo tira da ogni angolo.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Cioè di questi della Roma non c'è uno che ha il cervello di capire che bisogna andare vicino la bandierina e perdere tempo. Assurdo.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Smalling a me piace un sacco comunque.


Concordo, gran bel difensore, quegli asini dello united hanno preferito maguire a lui


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Sto ciccione di pardo vuole che giochino fino a domattina, ma vai a mangiare la carbonara


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Cioè di questi della Roma non c'è uno che ha il cervello di capire che bisogna andare vicino la bandierina e perdere tempo. Assurdo.


Assurdo veramente


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Si godeeeeee

Ahahaha, grazie Zhang, grazie Beppe e grazie Limone 

Ahahhaahhaha


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Sarà comunque una bella serata.


----------



## Cantastorie (1 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'inter è come un campo da coltivare, più letame ci finisce sopra e meglio è.


Flawess Victory - Fatality


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ooohhhhh noooooooo

e sono 5 in 10 partite


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

Godooo


----------



## IDRIVE (1 Ottobre 2022)

Quindi ricapitolando: l'Inter se non erro questa estate ha preso Dybala... quindi finita 2-1 per le melme?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2022)

È il ritorno della grande Inter


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2022)

Botta bestiale per il quarto postoooo ahahahaa sìììììì
E guardali come esconoooo


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

Limone porta un altro trofeo. 
Spiaze.

Gli ingiocabili.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Limone lo vedo maluccio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Dove passo io trofei e ssssoldi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

È qui che si gode????? Qui????


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Ottobre 2022)

Che godimento. E' crisi nera per l'Inda HAHAHA. E ora facciamo il nostro però.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Ottobre 2022)

E vabbè. Mi sego.


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2022)

non ho visto la ripresa, ha meritato di vincere la roma ?


----------



## Goro (1 Ottobre 2022)

Una altra settimana di pianti e appelli


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2022)

La vittoria della Roma non era nemmeno quotata


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2022)

Perdere questa partita è pesantissima, è un macigno.
Non me l'aspettavo da questa Rometta, Inter che ha cercato di intimorirli all'inizio ma poi come in tutte le altre dove l'hanno presa sul muso tatticamente sono stati spazzati via o annullati e per finire castigati.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo l'autogol di Skriniar contro l'Udinese, ecco l'autogol di Dybala


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Ottobre 2022)

La mia playlist su Youtube "Influencer melmosi dell'Inda" sarà visitata stasera


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Trofei e ricavi dove alleno io, aveva detto Inzaghi. ​


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Trofei e ricavi dove alleno io, aveva detto Inzaghi. ​


E' l'ora di dare la panchina a Devis Mangia, su.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> La mia playlist su Youtube "Influencer melmosi dell'Inda" sarà visitata stasera



Sarà un delirio


----------



## galianivatene (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ho visto la ripresa, ha meritato di vincere la roma ?


insomma… l’Inter pur senza strafare ha fatto qualcosa in più, una traversa sul 1-1, la Roma ha segnato il 2-1 in un momento in cui si pensava fosse più l’Inter ad avere chances di portarla a casa, con il proverbiale qulo. 

Dopo il 2-1 la Roma si è chiusa bene ed a momenti faceva il 3-1 in contropiede. 

Si gode ancora di più.


----------



## First93 (1 Ottobre 2022)

È qui che succedono i blackout? Sempre bello quando perdono le melme


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> insomma… l’Inter pur senza strafare ha fatto qualcosa in più, una traversa sul 1-1, la Roma ha segnato il 2-1 in un momento in cui si pensava fosse più l’Inter ad avere chances di portarla a casa, con il proverbiale qulo.
> 
> Dopo il 2-1 la Roma si è chiusa bene ed a momenti faceva il 3-1 in contropiede.
> 
> Si gode ancora di più.


No la Rometta l'aveva preparata così, hanno lasciato a loro il gioco e poi li hanno puniti su palla inattiva, in generale però hanno tenuto bene dietro.
La Roma per la passività che mette è un avversario che si sono sempre mangiati nel pt, oggi quell'Inter lì non esiste più.


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Ottobre 2022)

Due squadre veramente brutte, meglio l’Inter nel complesso, non meritava di perdere, il pareggio era il risultato più giusto. Bisogna essere obiettivi, la Roma ha avuto un culo grande come una casa, con due tiri l’ha portata a casa; un po’ come il Napoli con noi. Solo che noi meritavamo la vittoria, l’Inter nel complesso non la meritava perché non ha creato chi sa che, ma non meritava neanche di perdere.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

Partita bruttissima .
Ha vinto la meno peggio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ad allenatori invertitii vinceva l'inter


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

Chissà cosa dirà limone.
Spiaze.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2022)

Se c'era Brozo..............


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ed eccoci anche oggi qui.

SPIAZE per PIPPANOGHLU.

SPIAZE per Limone.

SPIAZE per Makaku.

SPIAZE per DUMBfries.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ma noi perchè non siamo in grado di battere i calci piazzati come queste due squadre?


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> La mia playlist su Youtube "Influencer melmosi dell'Inda" sarà visitata stasera


Aspetto neschio con ansia


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Da anni, ormai, faccio notare la mediocrità di Simone Inzaghi. Rispetto al fratello, ha avuto la fortuna di allenare ottime squadre, tutto qui. 

Lancio una provocazione, se gestissi una squadra e mi chiederebbero di scegliere tra due mediocri: S.Inzaghi e Gattuso, scelgo tutta la vita il secondo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da anni, ormai, faccio notare la mediocrità di Simone Inzaghi. Rispetto al fratello, ha avuto la fortuna di allenare ottime squadre, tutto qui.
> 
> Lancio una provocazione, *se gestissi una squadra e mi chiederebbero di scegliere tra due mediocri: S.Inzaghi e Gattuso*, scelgo tutta la vita il secondo.



In questo caso la soluzione migliore è solamente una: dimissioni immediate


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Aspetto neschio con ansia


Neschio o Teschio?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa dirà limone.
> Spiaze.


Dirà che è stato sfortunato. Gli ingiocabili sono invincibili


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Neschio o Teschio?


Che poi ti dirò, a me sta pure simpatico. Purtroppo soffre il problema di tutti gli YT che parlano di calcio.

Devono per ovvi motivi parlare bene di tutti (tranne che della loro squadra quando va male, per altrettanto ovvi motivi).


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Buono in ottica scudetto, ma quest'anno nulla è scontato, nemmeno il quarto posto.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> La mia playlist su Youtube "Influencer melmosi dell'Inda" sarà visitata stasera


Consigliamene qualcuno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

Video di Neschio già fuori


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Ottobre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Consigliamene qualcuno


E' appena arrivato Mastrangelo  ... poi Neschio, l'Interista tedesco, Ermes messaggero... tutta gente calma


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Mastrangelo!!! PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## IDRIVE (1 Ottobre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> insomma… l’Inter pur senza strafare ha fatto qualcosa in più, una traversa sul 1-1, la Roma ha segnato il 2-1 in un momento in cui si pensava fosse più l’Inter ad avere chances di portarla a casa, con il proverbiale qulo.
> 
> Dopo il 2-1 la Roma si è chiusa bene ed a momenti faceva il 3-1 in contropiede.
> 
> Si gode ancora di più.


Vero... e stai tranquillo che Limone non tarderà ad evindenziarlo ai microfoni.
Il problema è che "casualmente" si dimenticherà di ricordare agli astanti che con il Torino ha vinto praticamente allo stesso modo.
E' il calcio...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> E' appena arrivato Mastrangelo  ... poi Neschio, l'Interista tedesco, Ermes messaggero... tutta gente calma


Donato inglese


----------



## Rudi84 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Mi fa pena la scrivania di Neschio poveraccia


----------



## IDRIVE (1 Ottobre 2022)

Se stavate in pensiero: "Abbiamo preso due gol evitabili".
Mamma mia... ma non sa dire altro?


----------



## davidelynch (1 Ottobre 2022)

Godo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ditemi che SPIAZE ha detto che è stato un blackout e che meritavano


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ha detto che è stata la miglior partita della stagione. Top.

Il bello deve ancora venire perché martedì vengono piallati dal farsa


----------



## pipporo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Mastrangelo, neschio, donato inglese, ma io quando vedo il nonno ******** che sbroca godo come un pazzo .


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

Cosa ha detto limone?
Che a 11 invertiti staremmo a parlare d'altro l'ha detto?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Leggere su un noto portale nerazzurro gli psicodrammi fa sempre piacere


----------



## Igniorante (1 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leggere su un noto portale nerazzurro gli psicodrammi fa sempre piacere



Non fare l'egoista e condividi degli esempi, sú


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leggere su un noto portale nerazzurro gli psicodrammi fa sempre piacere


Rimetti l'avatar di CDK così inizia a fare gol


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Ottobre 2022)

“Se vincono il ventesimo prima di noi mi faccio rimuovere il tatuaggio che ho dell'Inter e col calcio smetto”


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> “Se vincono il ventesimo prima di noi mi faccio rimuovere il tatuaggio che ho dell'Inter e col calcio smetto”


Io se vincono l'ottava prima di noi me lo taglio. 
Altri parametri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

5 punti sopra questi aborti comincia ad essere un distacco sensato.


----------



## Rudi84 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 5 punti sopra questi aborti comincia ad essere un distacco sensato.


Questi aborti


----------



## IDRIVE (1 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## LukeLike (2 Ottobre 2022)

La cosa simpatica è che hanno preferito Lukaku a Dybala perché l'argentino non dava garanzie fisiche e questo sta fuori già da 1 mese e mezzo e ha già saltato 8 partite, mentre Dybala le ha giocate tutte tranne 1


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2022)

Tra gli ingiocabili si insinua il dubbio se siano forti o meno.

Matri ieri su dazn ribadisce che lo scudetto lo scorso anno lo ha perso l'Inter.

Avanti così.
Fino al trapianto.. di fegato.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2022)

Interisti impazziti.
Il gol di ballo li ha affondati del tutto. 

Pezzenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Non ho capito però perché Dybala esulta nel suo ex stadio contro la sua ex squadra


----------



## Love (2 Ottobre 2022)

effetto conte finito e questi sono i risultati con spiaze.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io se vincono l'ottava prima di noi me lo taglio.
> Altri parametri.



Allora puoi continuare ad usarlo vita natural durante, tranquillo


----------



## Kayl (2 Ottobre 2022)

Lautaro stesso problema di Saele e Kjaer. Giocano contro il barça con Dzeko e Correa.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra gli ingiocabili si insinua il dubbio se siano forti o meno.
> 
> Matri ieri su dazn ribadisce che lo scudetto lo scorso anno lo ha perso l'Inter.
> 
> ...



Per Matri spero che la Nargi gliela aprano in due.
Nel frattempo godo a vedergli la bile uscire anche dalle orecchie.

Comunque guardate come correvano con Conte e come corrono ora... È proprio vero che il Parrucchino fa diventare stalloni anche i somari... Poi però se ne va e lascia macerie.
Spiaze.


----------



## Kayl (2 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Per Matri spero che la Nargi gliela aprano in due.
> Nel frattempo godo a vedergli la bile uscire anche dalle orecchie.
> 
> Comunque guardate come correvano con Conte e come corrono ora... È proprio vero che il Parrucchino fa diventare stalloni anche i somari... Poi però se ne va e lascia macerie.
> Spiaze.


non è vero che lascia macerie, ai gobbi chi ha reso forte è rimasto forte, ma Conte con l'inter è andato via relativamente presto e i suoi giocatori di punta per la manovra offensiva se la sono battuta, quindi con le colonne principali del gioco offensivo andate via il crollo è stato molto più rapido, ma intanto i rinnovi milionari sono stati firmati e infatti Barella è diventato qualcosa di abominevole, cioè uno che sistematicamente manda a quel paese i suoi compagni di squadra anche quando sta facendo lui stesso schifo, già l'anno scorso Dumfries è stato un miracolo non gli abbia spaccato la faccia, quest'anno gli va comodo che sta facendo schifo pure quest'ultimo quindi ha meno per cui arrabbiarsi.
Bastoni anche si è montato, ironizza su quelli che gli dicono che è scarso e miracolato da Conte, ma intanto va in giro con l'aria di uno che si è perso, in area guarda gli avversari invece di raddoppiare e non marca mai stretto.
Skriniar è la controfigura di se stesso, ma questo non c'entra nulla con Conte, infatti Skriniar si è messo in luce anche prima di Conte, a me pare che Skriniar stia facendo proprio la stessa figura di Kessie, ha professato amore eterno in pubblico ma intanto non rinnova e dopo la mancata cessione al PSG sta facendo vomito. Ieri nell'1-2 si perde la marcatura e quando Abraham si è mangiato il gol dell'1-3 lo ha marcato come faceva Romagnoli con Lukaku, e ho detto tutto.
Dzeko e De Vrij sono in calo, quest'ultimo soprattutto, ma nel loro caso è fisiologico, De Vrij tra infortuni e perdita di forma crolla, Dzeko d'altro canto resta l'unico faro in avanti grazie al fisico, ma alla sua età non può reggere tutto il peso offensivo da solo.
Brozovic quest'anno ha fatto due gol, ma è molto più disorientato e meno attivo rispetto all'anno scorso. Certo ormai lo sanno anche i ratti che è l'unico capace di orchestrare il centrocampo e quindi lo marcano sempre più stretto, questo con il calo complessivo del resto della squadra lo rende molto più esposto al pressing e complica anche il suo lavoro di impostazione.


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ho visto la ripresa, ha meritato di vincere la roma ?


Ni, diciamo che un pari ci stava tutto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

Guardate che ridicoli. 
Ma non erano loro ad aver perso lo scudetto? 
Non erano loro gli ingiocabili?


----------



## Igniorante (2 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> non è vero che lascia macerie, ai gobbi chi ha reso forte è rimasto forte, ma Conte con l'inter è andato via relativamente presto e i suoi giocatori di punta per la manovra offensiva se la sono battuta, quindi con le colonne principali del gioco offensivo andate via il crollo è stato molto più rapido, ma intanto i rinnovi milionari sono stati firmati e infatti Barella è diventato qualcosa di abominevole, cioè uno che sistematicamente manda a quel paese i suoi compagni di squadra anche quando sta facendo lui stesso schifo, già l'anno scorso Dumfries è stato un miracolo non gli abbia spaccato la faccia, quest'anno gli va comodo che sta facendo schifo pure quest'ultimo quindi ha meno per cui arrabbiarsi.
> Bastoni anche si è montato, ironizza su quelli che gli dicono che è scarso e miracolato da Conte, ma intanto va in giro con l'aria di uno che si è perso, in area guarda gli avversari invece di raddoppiare e non marca mai stretto.
> Skriniar è la controfigura di se stesso, ma questo non c'entra nulla con Conte, infatti Skriniar si è messo in luce anche prima di Conte, a me pare che Skriniar stia facendo proprio la stessa figura di Kessie, ha professato amore eterno in pubblico ma intanto non rinnova e dopo la mancata cessione al PSG sta facendo vomito. Ieri nell'1-2 si perde la marcatura e quando Abraham si è mangiato il gol dell'1-3 lo ha marcato come faceva Romagnoli con Lukaku, e ho detto tutto.
> Dzeko e De Vrij sono in calo, quest'ultimo soprattutto, ma nel loro caso è fisiologico, De Vrij tra infortuni e perdita di forma crolla, Dzeko d'altro canto resta l'unico faro in avanti grazie al fisico, ma alla sua età non può reggere tutto il peso offensivo da solo.
> Brozovic quest'anno ha fatto due gol, ma è molto più disorientato e meno attivo rispetto all'anno scorso. Certo ormai lo sanno anche i ratti che è l'unico capace di orchestrare il centrocampo e quindi lo marcano sempre più stretto, questo con il calo complessivo del resto della squadra lo rende molto più esposto al pressing e complica anche il suo lavoro di impostazione.



A livello tattico Conte è molto più bravo sulla fase difensiva, lo ha dimostrato sia alla Juve che all'Inter.
Sul piano della corsa ovviamente non ci sono meriti di Conte ma comunque il preparatore che aveva scelto ora non c'è più neanche lui e secondo me la differenza si vede molto.
Il "lasciare macerie" è inteso in questo senso, lui si porta via quanto di buono fatto anche perché è un allenatore che gioca molto sui nervi, così come Mourinho (vinto il triplete e dopo quello la squadra è stata per anni e anni molle, spompata e mentalmente esaurita).
Non lasciamoci fregare dal dopo-Conte juventino con Allegri, la difesa che era il loro punto forte aveva ancora anni di rendimento top (non come i cartonati nerazzurri che da somari li ha trasformati in cavalli).


----------



## Igniorante (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guardate che ridicoli.
> Ma non erano loro ad aver perso lo scudetto?
> Non erano loro gli ingiocabili?
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3408



Son 5 mesi che vanno dicendo di essere più forti come nomi (discorso ridicolo, più forte è chi lo dimostra sul campo, pur con gente sconosciuta) e di essere arrivati secondi solo perché il Milan è più squadra, ora non capisco questi discorsi sinceramente.
Si sentono illusi perché vedono una squadra ridicola?
Pensano ancora di essere più forti (LOL questi farebbe parecchio ridere) ma lamentano che la società gli dica di essere scarsi?
Ridicoli oltre ogni limite e con un cervello da minorati mentali.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Inzaghi: Sconfitta assolutamente immeritata.​


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi: Sconfitta assolutamente immeritata.​



Alla grande continua così. Con questo atteggiamento rischiano anche contro il Sassuolo


----------

